# Electronic Music Appreciation Topic



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

There are several topics where electronic music can be posted and discussed, but these topics are still related to genres and I feel that is limiting.

In here you can post and talk about _anything_ you like that is (largely) electronic. Just two rules:
1. Post one piece at a time
2. Say in a few words why you like it

Go!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I will start. 
Here's a piece I like very much from a relatively obscure electronic/synth composer Paul Ellis. It's obviously inspired by the "Berlin School" music from the 70s, but it adds something fresh.
This is music you have to listen to with headphones, loud. It's a very visceral experience to me. I love its sounds and the way it slowly evolves and grows ever more intense, with added and changing layers. It creates structures. 
Harmonically it may be monotonous, repetitive, without key changes, but I don't have a problem with that as long as the rest is so exciting.

Paul Ellis - Shining (with a cool video as well)


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Pete Namlook (R.I.P.) & Move D - "Hardwired - Hypotenuse"

Some sort of deep techno track, has a really cool and peculiar vibe to it.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

^^^ was enjoyable and I agree with what you say re. Build up and layers. But a few harmonic shifts would have worked wonders for me. But thanks for posting. I'm on iPhone so will have to wait till I can post any vids. 



Referring to post#2


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This piece makes me zone out so well. Anything on Warp Records means quality to me.

Plone is incredible. Subtle colors and just lovely lovely melodic lines.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2015)

My bid for obscure album:

Orr 

by Gilbert/Hampson/Kendall


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

This is what I listened to in my early teens:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> This is what I listened to in my early teens:


Good grief! I had his first two albums. Damned groovy stuff!


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I love me some electronica but I seem doomed to forever forget the names of good artists.

Stroboscopic Artefacts is a great German label for some deep dubby techno:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I consider acid jazz to be electronic music although perhaps too traditional? Here is a lovely album for your enjoyment guys.






Samples and turntables used I think for Mark Farina?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I tend to like electronic dance music more than other types of electronic, but it's a very large genre and plenty I haven't heard. It's all about the different textures in electronic music for me. It all may be one instrument, the synthesizer, but it's a very capable instrument. People underestimate the effort that goes into producing electronic music. This is one of my favorite songs, mainly because of the pentatonic themes used in it:


----------



## mogsie (Mar 20, 2014)

personally ime not a big fan of electronic music in general but i am however a fan of kraftwerk, and also as a longtime radiohead fan, theit later albums which where touching on the electro side, i do also plan at sometime to have a listen to kiasmos, but thats only because ime a big fan of olafur arnaulds.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is the next volume of Mushroom Jazz that I dig.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

I looooooove space music.
BTW, DeepR, are you a fan of Steve Roach? Your avatar looks like one of his albums.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey, Albert. DeepR asked for one piece at a time. It's easy to forget in all the excitement, but I understand the reason.

I've grown to love electronica now that it has more sug-genres than there are stars in the galaxy. I don't care at all for the type of dance music that goes THUMP mmm THUMP mmm THUMP mmm THUMP mmm THUMP mmm THUMP mmm THUMP mmm THUMP mmm THUMP mmm THUMP mmm THUMP mmm THUMP , but other stuff is really fun for this older codger who remembers when synths were so new they actually frightened people.

So, though I love glitch, dubstep, ambient and newer stuff I don't even have a name for I'll start with really old school. Though it incorporates a little acoustic piano too, here's what electronica was for us in the 70s. (There are three pieces in the video, but the first one is representative and all I intended.)






[Edit: YT videos are starting to sound harsh and glaringly digital to my ears lately. What have they done? Compressed everything to death?]

Oh - I'm supposed to say why I like it. It's one of the first pieces I ever heard using completely synthesized percussion. I'm sure it's not THE first. Just the first I heard., and I have fond memories of hearing it surrounded by black light posters in a haze of incense and other smolderings. Also I think it's in 6/8? which is a little unusual for any kind of non-classical. No - I think it's polyrhythmic. Or maybe just 4/4 with triplets or different accents. Okay, I give up.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

"The Dark Side of the Moog" series by Klaus Schulze & Pete Namlook are worth checking out. Here is the lush and laidback part IX:






Could've been a soundtrack for soft erotica or something, but in a good way.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

MJongo said:


> I looooooove space music.
> BTW, DeepR, are you a fan of Steve Roach? Your avatar looks like one of his albums.


Yes I am, yes it is. 
I love the Constance Demby piece you posted as well. It has a soul stirring climax. It's largely improvised and made with the first generation of digital sampler synths. I posted it some time on the classical forums and it got trashed. Posting it in that forum was a bad idea, perhaps. But it's a pity some people are so biased against ambient, new age etc. and can't recognize its qualities. If you listen only once you're not going to hear it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's a piece by Bluetech that combines an almost ambient or chill mood with some of the cool sounds I enjoy from the glitch sub-genre, but not overly harsh and a lot more melodically then say Autechre has done lately. (Although I really enjoy Autechre too.)






On a side note, it's getting hard to find single tracks on YT lately. People want to post full albums. I almost miss the days before 3 and 4 hour videos were allowed. It should be more about promoting than piracy.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

For some beautiful minimal electronica Alva Noto is a good place to listen. His collaborations with Ryuichi Sakamoto on Satie-like delicate piano works are great.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Dim7 said:


> This is what I listened to in my early teens:


I was super hyped about Shpongle for a while (=Simon Posford (Hallucinogen) and some other hippie). It has largely lost its appeal to me. This track however still holds up today. It's just a fantastic journey with an incredible amount of detail.

And The Day Turned To Night


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This is an electronic music mixtape which is just incredible to hear, folks:


----------



## Pazuzu (Mar 23, 2015)

RA.460 Rabih Beaini

http://ra4.residentadvisor.net/audio/RA460_150323_Rabih-Beaini-residentadvisor.net.mp3

Beaini, a lebanese globetrotter with a solid techno background (with the Morphosis monicker, check out his album "What have we learned"), delivered this amazing mix for the weekly Resident Advisor's Podcast. It's avantgarde to the core.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Steve Roach - Kairos (2006)

Visuals by four different artists accompanied by the music of Steve Roach. It's a great showcase for his music around that time.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Carbon Based Lifeforms is another of my favorites. They/she/he/it? is not too dance oriented, not too ambient, not too glitch, but just right. This piece borders close to the thump-thump-thump-thump I disparaged earlier, but the video is weird enough to make up for that.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

^
^
I had thought of Steve Roach as just another part of the new age / Music From the Hearts of Space genre, but I see he's evolved it quite a bit. Those are pretty spiffy sci-fi high tech vibes he's created.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Dim7 said:


> This is what I listened to in my early teens:


Dub remix time?





I have to confess a certain fondness for psytrance raves. One going on tonight in fact but I'm stuck here instead. Ah well. I find the more modern stuff isn't really as psychedelic as this either.

I'm a big Shpongle fan too. Saw them in London with a live band and I'll be honest because hey it's Shpongle, a lil bit of LSD, amazing.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ishq is an artist I don't know how to pronounce, but I do like his meditative other worldly atmospheric grooves with more natural sounding instruments.


----------



## MrPhilosophy (Aug 2, 2013)

The jittery beat, and the use of sampled and distorted strings in this track in particular is amazing. The atmosphere is completely saturated with sounds. its almost a game to figure out all that's going on within the track. every band is filled from low end to high. As a modern producer that's usually what you seek to do, but it only makes the EQing all the more frustrating!

I think some would be surprised at the nuances and even organic sounds that electronic music has to offer. It pains me when you talk about Electronic music and most don't know anything beyond techno. I could name some other more contemporary artists.

To name a few.

Kryptic minds and burial - Darker future garage and dub

Bonobo and sub-motion orchestra - trip hop jazzy fusion and dub

synchro and clubroot - lighter future garage and dub

holy other and Tycho - down tempo, Tycho in particular I would call a Post rock fusion.

that's just a few in there respected genres.

These are more of the softer listing types though even the infamous dubstep (which could be more described as any form of electronic music with a half time beat((not just modulated bass)) has some interesting things to offer.

I would suggest artists such a Seven Lions or Rameses B

I would absolutely love to share more! I would love to share some tracks from Sub-motion orchestra and Bonobo but those are not as largely electronic.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is some Japanese electro blissed out trip hop from, Tujiko Noriko






Here is some Japanese electro blippery that somehow manages to resolve itself into music from, Aoki Takamasa






And here they are together


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

MrPhilosophy said:


> The jittery beat, and the use of sampled and distorted strings in this track in particular is amazing. The atmosphere is completely saturated with sounds. its almost a game to figure out all that's going on within the track. every band is filled from low end to high. As a modern producer that's usually what you seek to do, but it only makes the EQing all the more frustrating!


Ugh, yeah. Everything I do always sounds so murky and muddy. I try EQing and compressing etc but I can never get that clear well-produced sound. I like this anyway.

You mentioned him already but I've been meaning to post this here, always found this track really beautiful.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Zoviet France

https://www.mixcloud.com/zoviet_france/


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Boards of Canada, heavy vinyl, now playing. Had the album in digital format for years.

And some more Bluetech for those who appreciate electronic ambient.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

quack said:


> Here is some Japanese electro blippery that somehow manages to resolve itself into music from, Aoki Takamasa


I liked that elctro blippery. Let's see. Would that be the 1247th sub-genre of electronica? I lose track.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Since I mentioned Autechre a while back - may as well go _full throttle_ electronic. This stuff is a little hard to listen to, but with the video I think it's mesmerizing.


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

This one is my favourite : it's electronic mixed up with jazz and hip-hop.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Being a fan of the techno sound from Detroit I thought I would resurrect this thread with some Derrick May.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Being primarily a hard rock and soul/funk fan I've never investigated too much electronica over the years, but I liked the retro 'electro-glam' sassiness of Goldfrapp's _Black Cherry_ and _Supernature_ albums, plus the early output from Air, which also had a pronounced retro feel to it. Apart from Gary Numan's early output and certain tracks by Soft Cell I never liked the stuff that hit the 80s UK charts, though - Blancmange, Thompson Twins, Bronski Beat/Communards, Ultravox, Depeche Mode, Yazoo - it all sounded too lightweight and fey for my liking.

At some juncture I'm going to make a point of listening to Boards of Canada (as posted above) - as it happens one of my drinking buddies suggested them to me last night.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Jazz fused with Detroit techno


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

I've heard that Jean Luc Ponty was an inspiration behind this track:


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

quack said:


> For some beautiful minimal electronica Alva Noto is a good place to listen. His collaborations with Ryuichi Sakamoto on Satie-like delicate piano works are great.


Thanks for this, is excellent


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is some more Sakamoto in his Yellow Magic Orchestra outfit.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Synthwave. I like the retro feel and the video is damn cool.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

I would be interested to hear what people think of this guy, Sam Shepherd aka Floating Points who is getting very good press in the UK. As a DJ he has been known to mix Techno, Electro, Disco with classical. I have heard him play Brahms in a set before. You can tell from this recordings that he certainly has heard quite a bit of classical music.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Tetsu Inoue - Ring of Power (1995)

It's like taking a warm bath in sound.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Amon Tobin - Keep Your Distance
Love this track.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Dutch composer


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*Henry Saiz*






I'll follow the rules:

I own his first two albums and I will receive the third one signed this September.
Care for arts and crafts
Dreamy, uplifting, sometimes dramatic.
It changed my life.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Jos said:


> Boards of Canada, heavy vinyl, now playing. Had the album in digital format for years.
> 
> And some more Bluetech for those who appreciate electronic ambient.


A masterpiece, and great achievement. They evolved into a more contemporary album:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Dutch composer


Very cool music


----------



## arthro (Mar 12, 2013)

Some great links there thanks. My recommendation is a fairly famous one, Orbital's the Box ... the video is brilliant ... famous actress Tilda Swinton in the lead role.

Maybe it just suits my disposition and outlook, just love it to bits:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

starthrower said:


> Dutch composer


Where did you dig him up, Starthrower? I'm impressed as ever. I must admit as a Dutchman I've never heard of him. 
I've just looked him up on Dutch Wikipedia. His biography is connected to several famous people. He was married to the sister of the famous Dutch jazz singer Rita Reys (although I quite dislike her kind of jazz). Dissevelt himself had a very broad education in music, played jazz around and after WWII and later got interested in 12-tone music and Stockhausen by listening to German radio. He was eventually invited by Philips to record electronic music at the Natlab (= Philips Physics Lab) in Eindhoven, a very famous and important centre of innovation. The Philips Natlab was something like the AT&T Bell Laboratory. They later invented the compact disc amongst other things.

They are also famous for several commercial blunders. One of them is that they didn't see much in the work of Dick Raaijmakers and Tom Dissevelt (fundamental user oriented research on early synthesizers which was highly recognized internationally), so they missed out on it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I discovered Dissevelt on the electronic music compilation, It Started Here.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

Venetian Snares is the best breakcore/glitch/whatever-this-is artist I've heard so far. A lot of the time he seems to mistake the mixing and chopping of non-musical samples for musical complexity, the end result being bland atmospheric synth sandwiched between random vocal samples and a seemingly unrelated beat, but when all of the elements are up to par at the same time it's exhilarating.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

^^
Great find, Starthrower!


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Clairvoyance Enough said:


> Venetian Snares is the best breakcore/glitch/whatever-this-is artist I've heard so far. A lot of the time he seems to mistake the mixing and chopping of non-musical samples for musical complexity, the end result being bland atmospheric synth sandwiched between random vocal samples and a seemingly unrelated beat, but when all of the elements are up to par at the same time it's exhilarating.


I love it, something different.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Kid Baltan - Mechanical Motions

Baltan's real name was Dick Raaymakers, and he was a collaborator with Tom Dissevelt on a lot of music.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Suzanne Ciani - Paris 1971


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

RIP Pierre Henry (December 9, 1927 - July 5, 2017)

Variations pour une Porte et un Soupir





One of the musique concrète pioneers. I love Messe Pour Le Temps Present, Symphonie pour un homme seul (with Schaeffer) and this variations. His works are entertaining, interesting and pleasant to hear. I am now listening to the Philips box set Mix 03.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The work of the pioneers like Henry and Raaijmakers (Kid Baltan) sounds superb to my ears.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

As I read over this thread, I happen to be listening via headphones to Jessica Rylan's _Interior Designs _CD from Important Records.










Just thought some of you might want to know.

The sticker blurb on the disc says Interior Designs is Rylan's "first officially published instrumental work for synthesizer," and that "these compositions re more 'classic' in nature than her work as Can't. Inspired by Pauline Oliveros, Eliana Radigue, Iannis Xenakis and especially Thomas Lehn, Rylan confidently takes her place among these monumental artists with this collection of strikingly original pieces recorded on a Serge Modular as well as analog synthesizers Rylan built herself."

Well, this stuff may be "classic" in nature, but Mozart wouldn't recognize it. Alas, poor Mozart missed out hearing Jessica Rylan. But I haven't. And you needn't, either!


----------



## Bertali (Jul 14, 2017)

A great little piece from one of the electronic giants.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks. I admire Schulze's 70s classics, in fact I love them (Picture Music, Timewind, Moondawn, Mirage, X). He also made some cool music afterwards. But this sounds more lIke his typical noodling to me. Same chords and synth loop are used in other pieces (end of Dark Side of the Moog IX, see earlier in this thread). He just releases everything he's ever made. Hundreds if not thousands of hours of endless synth noodling and lots of rehashing. Sometimes there are nice moments, but he always drags it out for 30 minutes at least. Bottom line: I both love and hate his music.


----------



## Bertali (Jul 14, 2017)

DeepR said:


> But this sounds more lIke his typical noodling to me. Same chords and synth loop are used in other pieces (end of Dark Side of the Moog IX, see earlier in this thread). He just releases everything he's ever made. Hundreds if not thousands of hours of endless synth noodling and lots of rehashing. Sometimes there are nice moments, but he always drags it out for 30 minutes at least. Bottom line: I both love and hate his music.


Maybe he's noodling, but when he noddles he is better then most other non-noodling electronic artists


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Steve Roach live in concert. I particularly like this track at 1:11:42:






An irresistible groove, didgeridoo on overdrive and bloody crow sounds. Who would've thought that could actually work. This is music to feel with the body. Headphones on and volume up.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

And to stay in the mood, some more favorite tribal ambient from Steve Roach & friends:

https://projektrecords.bandcamp.com/track/opening-sky
https://projektrecords.bandcamp.com/track/taking-flight
https://projektrecords.bandcamp.com/track/thunder-walk


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

My latest serious listening session (me, my listening room, my stereo rig, darkness and quiet ... and my music [to fill the quiet]) comprised two works. The first was Spanish composer Roberto Gerhard's intriguing Symphony No.3, _Collages_, a work dating from around 1961 when it received its first performance in London, and a piece, to quote from the 1994 liner notes of David Drew, which "is singled out among Gerhard's orchestral and instrumental music by its incorporation of electronic tape," a technique Gerhard gained familiarity with from an acquaintance, Edgar Varese, with whom he had been on friendly terms in Spain in the 1930s. Gerhard takes the textural fusion of electronics and orchestra to further depths than did Varese in his own _Déserts_. It's a good listen, and remains maybe my favorite of the four (all of them interesting) Gerhard symphonies.









Some of you readers of this particular thread may not be hard-core "classical music" listeners, and Gerhard ranks as a "classical music" composer, albeit of the post-modern persuasion. But this is a piece you may well enjoy if you are a fan of experimental tape/electronic works. Yes, the orchestra uses standard instruments (often in non-standard ways), but a plethora of intriguing electronic sounds swirl around, bounding in and out of the orchestral fabric, floating, carousing, attacking from various angles (just like a ... a collage!) throughout the 20 minute work. Again, it's a good listen -- both edgy and relaxing, sometimes at the same time. But then, Gerhard is a master. I would hope that this Symphony No.3 might draw some of you into the modern/post-modern/contemporary vein of "classical music" if you are not yet already there. If you are there and have yet to experience the Gerhard Third, what are you waiting for?

I continued my listening session by following up with Part I (approximately 30 minutes) of My Cat Is An Alien's _Leave me in the black No-Thing_, a intense amalgamation (Isn't that somewhat like a collage?) of guitars (one electric cosmic guitar and one electric astral guitar), electronics and percussion, all skillfully, and improvisationally, handled by the Italian brothers Maurizio and Roberto Opalio. (And look! Another connection. Two Roberto's!) This stuff rocks the ears, to be sure.









Though some may term this "noise music", tonight I like to think of it in the more cultured, and musical term "sound sculpture." The brothers Opalio (whose band's name I prefer in the Italian: Il Mio Gatto e' un Alieno) transcend both popular and "classical" musics to hone into a range that rather defies categorization. Thus, "sound sculpture." But it makes a fitting coupling with Roberto Gerhard's Third Symphony.

When might these two artists meet again in my listening room? Possibly one day soon I'll take up Gerhard's most intriguing dramatic cantata based on the Albert Camus novel, _The Plague_. Part II of _Leave me in the black No-Thing _may well prove complimentary to that profoundly moving walk on the dark side.

View attachment 96247


Not exactly electronic music, that. But it pricks the same nerve endings.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Dutch composer





regenmusic said:


> Kid Baltan - Mechanical Motions
> 
> Baltan's real name was Dick Raaymakers, and he was a collaborator with Tom Dissevelt on a lot of music.


Wonderful. I like the early electronic music. Adventurous and innovative, yet the sounds are warm and accessible. I purchased download of Popular Electronics: Early Dutch Electronic Music from Philips Research Laboratories 1956-1963, a 4-disc set containing the complete electronic works of Kid Baltan (Raaijmakers) and Tom Dissevelt (including Fantasy in Orbit), works of Henk Badings, and Dick Raaijmakers's music by his own name. They are pop and entertaining, especially the ones by Dissevelt and Baltan. Badings's works for ballet are also very good.

Henk Badings: Evolutionen - 3: Ragtime


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

From one of dark ambient's biggest names: Lustmord - Dark Matter























I doubt the idea is entirely new, but the results are nice enough, if a bit boring.

_"This project is derived from an audio library of cosmological activity collected between 1993 and 2003. It was gathered from various sources including NASA (Cape Canaveral, Ames, The Jet Propulsion Laboratory and Arecibo), The Very Large Array, The National Radio Astronomy Observatory and various educational institutions and private contributors throughout the USA. While space is a virtual vacuum, it does not mean there is no sound in space. It exists in space as naturally occurring electromagnetic vibrations, many well within the range of human hearing while others exist at different regions of the electromagnetic spectrum and these can be adjusted with software to bring them within our audio range. The recordings of these interactions in space come from several different environments including radio, ultra violet, microwave and X-ray data and within these spectra a wide range of sources including interstellar plasma and molecules, radio galaxies, pulsars masers and quasars, charged particle interactions and emissions, radiation, exotic astrophysical objects, cosmic jets and flares from magnetars. Conceived and Produced by B.Lustmord. Recorded in Los Angeles October-December 2015."_


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Just listened to Raison D'Etre - Metamorphyses and I am reminded again of how much I love the darker side of ambient music. Especially these two tracks hit the right buttons.

Track 4
https://raisondetre.bandcamp.com/track/metamorphyses-phase-iv-4
Huge, chaotic, overwhelming. One of the finest pieces of noisy music I've ever heard.

Track 5
https://raisondetre.bandcamp.com/track/metamorphyses-phase-v-2
Gloomy and soothing at the same time. Once you're in that twilight zone, it's tempting to stay there forever.


----------



## Chocolate Rain (Sep 16, 2017)

I currently can't stop listening to Peter Frohmader's criminally underrated 'Through Time and Mystery'. Peter took the formula for the archetypal 1980's science fiction, electronic soundtrack & created a true masterpiece. For me, no other album better portrays that mysterious dark underworld of fantastical creatures, black magic, phantoms & cursed temples.


----------



## Chocolate Rain (Sep 16, 2017)

Another amazing album is Klaus Schulze's 'Irrlicht'. It has a divine aura to it. Feels like witnessing an unimaginable glimpse of some sort of cosmic organism materializing at the far end of the universe.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Space, the final frontier. In the grand tradition of Michael Stearns' Planetary Unfolding, using the Serge Modular. God I love that sound. Sometimes, this is all I need.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Chocolate Rain said:


> I currently can't stop listening to Peter Frohmader's criminally underrated 'Through Time and Mystery'. Peter took the formula for the archetypal 1980's science fiction, electronic soundtrack & created a true masterpiece. For me, no other album better portrays that mysterious dark underworld of fantastical creatures, black magic, phantoms & cursed temples.


Sounds interesting. Looking forward to a bedtime headphones session with this. Have you heard Lustmord - Heresy? That would fit your description as well. A headphones session in bed and you're in for one hell of a dark journey (it's still his best album I believe).


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Speedy J - Drill

It clears the mind.


----------



## Chocolate Rain (Sep 16, 2017)

DeepR said:


> Sounds interesting. Looking forward to a bedtime headphones session with this. Have you heard Lustmord - Heresy? That would fit your description as well. A headphones session in bed and you're in for one hell of a dark journey (it's still his best album I believe).


I have not. I'll have to check it out some time.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*KICK Cycle (I; II; III; IIII)

Arca*’s ambitious musical cycle concludes with four albums spanning reggaeton, club experiments, and tender synth lullabies. It’s a slippery, unwieldy, mind-bending collection of sound design that drives home the ur-theme of all her music: transformation.

Arca’s music refuses to be contained. From the very beginning, it has thrived on its intractability. Her first two EPs, 2012’s _Stretch 1_ and _Stretch 2_, oozed beyond category, harbingers of an elasticity then creeping into the fringes of electronic music. The Venezuelan-born electronic musician was equally cavalier about format: On the 2013 mixtape _&&&&&_ and 2016’s _Entrañas_, she strung together bewildering assemblages of rhythms and textures into maze-like 25-minute suites; on 2020’s _@@@@@_, she mapped an even more labyrinthine path through a single-track collage more than an hour long. Later that year, she used an AI to generate 100 versions of her song “Riquiquí.” (source)






This is some of the best new music (of any genre) I've come across. Arca defies categorization - but is incredibly inventive in what ever she does.


__
https://soundcloud.com/arca1000000%2Fjoya


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've been getting into Aphex Twin


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Noémi Büchi ~ Matter*

*Noémi Büchi *may be new on the scene, but she incorporates elements of multiple centuries, name dropping four classical composers and six electronic composers. Her compositional technique splits the difference, as electronic sounds are layered in an orchestral fashion. The drums keep appearing and disappearing, but the sense of high drama remains. The cover demonstrates a mutability that is carried into the tracks. The appropriately named “Measuring All Possibilities” stops and starts while adjusting tempos and expectations. (read more)


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Hedge Cables, by Anode


1 track album




anode1.bandcamp.com












Jar, by KMRU


8 track album




kmru.bandcamp.com


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*LÜX (Cathode Muzic / Hymen)*

A concept album in memory of Alain JEANNE’s art, LÜX presents a dozen sound sculptors, each with their own unique ability to deconstruct industrial pathways and visceral soundscapes. The selected artists, while at the top of their craft, dig deep into core foundations to uncover new sonic elements. (more)

*Subskan - Shun*


----------

